# como fabricar una bobina de choque?



## lagos15 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pues asi como ven en el titulo me interesa fabricar una bobina de choque a ver si me dan una ayudadita   esta bobina se la pienso agregar a una fuente de voltaje regulable que construi para que evite los picos de voltaje no deseados ya que esta fuente se encargara de alimentar un transmisor de FM que estoy por construir.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2008)

Me gustaría ayudarte y podría en cuanto respecta a la bobina, pero eso de colocarla en la fuente la verdad es que no lo sé. Básicamente una bobina de choque se realiza con alambre esmaltado del diámetro necesario dependiendo de la intensidad que dicha bobina soporte. Más abajo t paso las medida en mm,mm2, awg. La puedes hacer sobre aire o sobre ferrita o sobre un resistor de baja resistencia pero de alto valor en watts.

A.W.G. Diámetro (mm) Sección (mm²) 
   #1
    7.348
    42.41 mm²

   #2
    6.544
    33.63 mm²

   #3
    5.827
    26.67 mm²

   #4
    5.189
    21.15 mm²

   #5
    4.621
    16.77 mm²

   #6
    4.115
    13.30 mm²

   #7
    3.665
    10.55 mm²

   #8
    3.264
    8.366 mm²

   #9
    2.906
    6.634 mm²

   #10
    2.588
    5.261 mm²

   #11
    2.305
    4.172 mm²

   #12
    2.053
    3.309 mm²

   #13
    1.828
    2.624 mm²

   #14
    1.628
    2.081 mm²

   #15
    1.450
    1.650 mm²

   #16
    1.291
    1.309 mm²

   #17
    1.150
    1.038 mm²

   #18
    1.024
    0.823 mm²

   #19
    0.912
    0.653 mm²

   #20
    0.812
    0.518 mm²

   #21
    9.723
    0.410 mm²

   #22
    0.644
    0.326 mm²

   #23
    0.573
    0.258 mm²

   #24
    0.511
    0.205 mm²

   #25
    0.455
    0.162 mm²

   #26
    0.405
    0.129 mm²

   #27
    0.361
    0.102 mm²

   #28
    0.321
    0.081 mm²

   #29
    0.286
    0.064 mm²

   #30
    0.255
    0.051 mm²

   #31
    0.227
    0.040 mm²

   #32
    0.202
    0.032 mm²

   #33
    0.180
    0.025 mm²

   #34
    0.160
    0.020 mm²

   #35
    0.143
    0.016 mm²

   #36
    0.127
    0.013 mm²

   #37
    0.113
    0.010 mm²

   #38
    0.101
    0.008 mm²

   #39
    0.090
    0.006 mm²

   #40
    0.080
    0.005 mm²

espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## lagos15 (Feb 7, 2008)

Amigo muchísimas gracias y pues lo que yo quiero es hacer esa bobina sobre un resistor y la quiero poner a la salida de la fuente ya que en concepto encontré lo siguiente:

En electrónica, una bobina de choke (del inglés to choke, obstruir; en la literatura aparece a veces castellanizado como "choque") es un inductor diseñado para tener una reactancia muy grande a una frecuencia determinada. Una bobina de choke se usa para impedir el paso de una parte de un circuito a otra de la corriente alterna, al mismo tiempo que se deja pasar la corriente continua.

Las bobinas de choke a frecuencias altas suelen tener núcleo de ferrita.

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Sep 20, 2010)

Deseo hacer una bobina con una dona de ferrita como puedo calcular las vueltas para 500mH y 660mH es el valor de las inductancias para los pedales wha-wha; quiero hacer esas bobinas porque las que se supone deben ir son de la marca FASER y nos las venden ni venderán en mi país!!!


----------

